# Creamy Chicken Cordon Bleu



## Ol-blue (Dec 20, 2007)

My son really liked the creamy sauce over the stuffing.
Enjoy! Debbie

*Creamy Chicken Cordon Bleu*








6 *CHICKEN BREASTS*; Boneless Skinless.
*CANADIAN STYLE BACON*; Or Ham Slices.
6 slice(s) *SWISS CHEESE*
1 can(s) (10 3/4 ounce) *CREAM OF CHICKEN SOUP*
1/2 cup(s) *SOUR CREAM*
3/4 cup(s) *MILK*
1 teaspoon(s) *GARLIC POWDER*
1/2 teaspoon(s) *PARSLEY*; Dried.
1 teaspoon(s) *BLACK PEPPER*
1 box(es) (6 ounce) *STOVE TOP STUFFING MIX*; Chicken.
_____

Prepare stuffing according to package directions; set aside.
Place chicken breasts in a lightly greased 9x13 pan.
Sprinkle a little garlic powder, salt and pepper over each chicken breast.
Lay Canadian bacon or ham slices over chicken.
Top with a slice of cheese.
In a bowl combine the soup, sour cream, milk, garlic powder, parsley, and pepper.
Mix well and pour mixture over chicken.
Top each breast with prepared stuffing.
Cover with foil and bake at 350 degrees for 30 minutes.
Remove cover and continue baking another 20 to 25 minutes or until chicken is done.
Serve sauce over chicken.
_____


----------



## john a (Dec 21, 2007)

That looks very good, I'll certainly give it a try. 

Thank you,  

John A


----------



## Ol-blue (Dec 21, 2007)

john a said:


> That looks very good, I'll certainly give it a try.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> John A


 
Welcome, Enjoy! Debbie


----------



## Constance (Dec 21, 2007)

That looks delicious! 
I do have one hint. I make a similar dish, minus the bacon and the cheese, and I put the UNCOOKED stuffing mix on top of the chicken, then spoon dollops of the soup mixture over the top. The dressing will cook in the steam and juices from the chicken, saving you time and leaving one less pot to wash.


----------



## Ol-blue (Dec 21, 2007)

Constance said:


> That looks delicious!
> I do have one hint. I make a similar dish, minus the bacon and the cheese, and I put the UNCOOKED stuffing mix on top of the chicken, then spoon dollops of the soup mixture over the top. The dressing will cook in the steam and juices from the chicken, saving you time and leaving one less pot to wash.


 
Good tip... Thanks!


----------



## elaine l (Jan 10, 2008)

I made this last night for dinner with the kids.  It tasted fine but the sauce looked, well let's just say "curdled"  What did I do wrong?


----------



## itzalgud (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks for the recipe. Looks good. Going to try it this week end.


----------



## Barb L. (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks again Debbie, our kinda meal - yum !


----------



## archiduc (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi,
This looks interesting. Have you thought about creating a pocket in the chicken breast/fillet and putting the stuffing in the chicken? You may have to up the cooking time by 5 minutes.

Another variation, beat out the chicken fillets and use to create stuffed chicken rolls. You would need to beat out the chicken to allow for folding and enclosure of the stuffing , say 4-5 inch squarish shapes, tie with string, lightly brown and cook in the sauce. Add some sliced mushrooms to the sauce and you then have paupiettes of chicken for a supper party! Serve with a rice pilaff, green salad and crusty bread.

Happy cooking,
Archiduc


----------

